# Alkanet Root Powder



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone used alkanet root powder to achieve a purple color in their CP soap?  How did it turn out?


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 9, 2009)

I have. It didn't really work. I used about 1 1/2 tsp. in a 3.5 lb batch of soap and the soap is only a slight purple colour - it's kind of grey actually.

When I first made it, the whole batch went grey. It only turned to a pale purplish colour after a week or so.

It's also kind of grainy. I blended it into my oils well with my SB, and there are still specks all through the soap. I don't mind it - but just to let you know....

I'll try it again and use a LOT more.


----------



## surf girl (Mar 9, 2009)

I wanted to try alkanet, but the company I ordered from was a bit hopeless and so I never did buy it from them in the end.  

From what I have read, another way to use it, rather than putting it directly in the soap (which can be scratchy), is to infuse the oils (or one of the oils) with it, and then strain.  I think this is what I would try, just to avoid the particles.


----------



## IanT (Mar 10, 2009)

...from my notes





> Alkanet root
> _ Alcanna tintoria_
> 
> Use: Dried root (infused in oil), 	Mauve/lavender, fading to grey


best way to use it is infuse your powder in warm oil, make sure to take this oil out of your measured oils for the batch so the lye ratio is all good... then you can add it back to the soap and itll give it a grey color after a while.

for purple try:

madder root (rosey red or purplish color) or red sandlewood powder (maroon to purple), or Rattanjot  

-OR-

 you could make your own ratio of a red and blue colorant... like:

pink clay/rose hips/beet root/moraccan red clay combined with:

spirulina, blue corn meal, or indigo (which stains so be careful)




hope that helped ya! Ive got looooooaads of herbal coloring info if you need!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 10, 2009)

Ian, where do you buy your herbal colorants? I'm interested in some of the reddish/purplish colours...


----------



## rszuba (Mar 10, 2009)

i used it. i soaked it in oil for a couple of hours. 1tb. ppo. i left it in the oil- it's and exfoliant now-lol. called texas natural supply they said that was ok.

it turned out really dark purple. some people can't tell it's purple, they think grey or black. i see dark purple- deniel, maybe. i do want to try less next time to see if i can lighten it up. anyway used lavender eo. my girlfriend loves it. 

i used a box for a mold. so bars are all different sizes, sold for 3 dollars pick your bar at last craft show-because experimental batch- with irregular sizes. people ate it up. we will see if they come back for more, which will be regulare sized with regular price.
hope this helps,
renee


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  Based on your experiences I'll definitely infuse the alkanet root with oil and strain it out so I don't get gritty soap.  

Ian: Thanks for all the info!  Interesting that your notes say the alkanet fades to gray.... the site I ordered from (Brambleberry) says it starts out gray and then morphs into an earthy purple.  I'm not going for grape soda purple, but something lavenderish would be nice.  I've already ordered it so we'll see  Can you recommend a supplier of herbs/botanicals/natural colorants?


----------



## rszuba (Mar 10, 2009)

mountainroseherbs.com

texasnaturalsupply.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks rszuba  8)


----------



## reallyrita (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't ordered from the Texas company yet, but I order all the time from Mountain Rose Herbs company.  They have a lot of great products....I love their teas!  They ship out pretty fast too.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 10, 2009)

Danielito - if you are going for a pale purple colour, it will work. Mine turned grey at first and just now, after about a week, it is starting to turn a light purple colour. I used a lot of it too, and it's definitely NOT dark purple.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Danielito - if you are going for a pale purple colour, it will work. Mine turned grey at first and just now, after about a week, it is starting to turn a light purple colour. I used a lot of it too, and it's definitely NOT dark purple.



How much did you use?


----------



## IanT (Mar 11, 2009)

rszuba said:
			
		

> mountainroseherbs.com
> 
> texasnaturalsupply.com




these are the two id reccommend..i buy/grow all of my own herbs...sigh... if only i had more room !


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Ian!  Ordered some alkanet and patchouli leaf powder from Mountain Rose Herbs the other night.  Have 'em bookmarked.


----------

